# Cube Attention. Cube Aim.



## J1780 (8 Aug 2013)

I'm looking at getting a mountian bike to try it out and take the kids on the back and vary my cycling. I've been looking for a few days and I like the Cube Aim and Cube Attention both 29 but I don't know a huge amount about mtb so is the attention worth the extra few euro?? Is it just down to the forks? I won't have the money to change again very soon......as in years so which is it?


----------



## Cubist (8 Aug 2013)

For my money the decider would be the lighter Deore crankset on the Attention, together with the Deore gears and the Rockshox fork, which as you rightly guess, is more of a draw than the Suntour on the Aim. Also, 14.3kg is monstrously heavy for a hardtail. The quoted weights show the Attention to be about a kilo lighter.So yes, it is worth the extra few Euro,


----------



## J1780 (8 Aug 2013)

Weight is probably going to be an issue in my price bracket but I'm leaning to the attention.......is there better.


----------



## J1780 (25 Aug 2013)

Cubist said:


> For my money the decider would be the lighter Deore crankset on the Attention, together with the Deore gears and the Rockshox fork, which as you rightly guess, is more of a draw than the Suntour on the Aim. Also, 14.3kg is monstrously heavy for a hardtail. The quoted weights show the Attention to be about a kilo lighter.So yes, it is worth the extra few Euro,


 
I went for a cube acid 29er and my wife got a cube attention 26. With the deal the shop were offering there was not much in the difference between an aim and attention in 2014 colours....the bike shop had a pile of 2013 bikes in stock with 15% off. Happy out. Just back from a short spin. Very nice bike.


----------

